# Palettes only!



## swaly (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll keep this thread updated, since I'm going to be receiving my first MAC pro palettes + refills and depotting some old shadows, as well as some new Kryolan stuff.

But so far these are the palettes I have:



















The photos are terrible, I know. The angles are bizarre because I was using the iSight on my laptop at such a weird angle.

Anyway, we can play "I spy."

All the way in the back of the first photo are my 6- and 12-pan palettes from Ben Nye and Kryolan. Aquacolors (water-activated paints), Grand Lumière shadows, and Supracolors (cream/grease paints) in all sorts of iridescent, metallic, pastel and bright colors. I think one of the Supracolor palettes is a partly corrective foundation palette but I use it for pastels because they have the oddest, most intriguing mint green, slate grey, etc.

You can also see my MUFE 12-color Flash pan, my Pixi 20-color shadow palette, and a bunch of smaller MAC, Rimmel, Fresh, Urban Decay, Chanel and Tony & Tina palettes.

In the foreground you can see all 78 of my Kryolan lip colors from the 24-shade palettes. The three white palettes are the Yaby shadows/pearl paints. The four silver palettes with 8 pans each are the Mehron Paradise paints. There is also a cream wheel of UV/dayglo colors and a sample palette of Kryolan interferenz creams, and my two Smashbox cream liner palettes.

Yay! My favorite part is that through CAREFUL shopping/consideration, I have almost NO dupes among these hundreds of colors! That is my proudest achievement heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I hate repeats. I have three or four gold cream colors that are all COMPLETELY different, and that's as close as you get to a repeat.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG awesome collection!


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 1, 2009)

Woo. Thats an impressive palette collection you have there!


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 1, 2009)

Incredible collection!  That's really impressive that you don't have any repeats!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! How do you store them?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 3, 2009)

nice.....


----------



## anita22 (Jun 3, 2009)

OK you are seriously igniting my OCD-like obsession for palettes here...!!


----------



## swaly (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Wow! How do you store them?_

 

They're easy to stack because they're all flat and slim. I keep them in two metal mesh drawers. It's getting hot, though, so I'm gonna need to find a good way to store my grease colors so they don't turn into puddles!


----------



## swaly (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_OK you are seriously igniting my OCD-like obsession for palettes here...!!_

 

Haha IKR, I think it's my OCD tendencies that make me prefer palettes over individual colors! Like, having a big variety of colors, all organized into neat rows and stuff.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_Haha IKR, I think it's my OCD tendencies that make me prefer palettes over individual colors! Like, having a big variety of colors, all organized into neat rows and stuff._

 
Mmmm... organized... neat rows... many colours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(drifts into a euphoric stupor)_


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

wow im jealous! how are the yaby eyeshadows? are they really pigmented?


----------



## swaly (Jun 8, 2009)

Some more than others. On the whole, yes. The entire pearl paint collection is ASTOUNDING...the tiniest dab on the fingertip can cover an entire eyelid. It has a really beautiful, classic pearlized sheen with no glitter/big chunks/etc. They're waterproof, too.

The mattes can be a little dodgier, but one of the navy blue mattes is like...OH MY GOD pigmented. All mattes are prone to being a little "difficult" and these are probably the best of them, definitely better than MANY MAC e/s I've had, but I wasn't blown away with them the way I was with the pearl paints.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow awesome ill take note of what u said when I buy them...did u buy the pallet seperate and buy the refills or did u guy buy the completed one


----------



## swaly (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought the three pre-made palettes because there was a small savings compared to buying the colors individually. I got the brights, neutrals and pearl. I avoided the "best of both worlds" because I knew I'd want the other palettes someday and I didn't want a bunch of overlap/repeats.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

That's true about the overlapping imma check out the prices again and save up a little b4 I get them


----------

